# 2013 Hudson Valley NY, great ride



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

This years Hudson Valley Ride was great except for the rain at the finish line. You can see the clip here.
Hudson Valley Bike Tour 6/30/2013 - YouTube


----------

